# Bootprozeß beschleunigen

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Meine Frau möchte einen Laptop, mit dem man "schnell mal einen Text bearbeiten und Fotos zeigen kann." Linux gegenüber ist sie skeptisch. Ich könnte punkten, wenn die Kiste vom Anschalten bis zur Oberfläche von kde (3.5) so in etwa 30 sek brauchen würde.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Welche Dienste brauche ich als Minimum und welche kann ich dann nach und nach starten? z.B. Netzwerk eth**  kann doch später gestartet , oder Drucker cupsd brauchen doch erst gestartet werden, wenn die Geräte angeschlossen werden.

MfG

----------

## Beforegod

Nun ein Vorschlag von mir:

Mach ne Analyse was benötigt wird.

Hier gilt (für mich) Bequemlichkeit oder FUnktionalität:

Du kannst bspw. beim Anmelden an KDE automatisch Netzwerk, Drucker, ssh usw. nachstarten.

Dauert halt die Anmeldung länger, aber der Boot Vorgang ist fix.

Zumal es noch verschiedene Init Konzepte gibt, welche bspw. teilweise Funktionen parallel durchführen.

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich hatte dazu mal etwas geschrieben.

----------

## furanku

Ist dann nicht ein Laptop bei dem Suspend/Resume funktioniert die bessere Lösung als mühselig den Bootprozess von Hand zu optimieren?

----------

